# Can anyone help me please???



## Joolsey (Apr 17, 2010)

We went for our first appointment in Spain last week and have decided to go ahead with DE starting in June. I have just received my prescription - Can anyone tell me where I can satrt to look for a place to buy these from I really haven't a clue!

I would be grateful for any suggestions please


----------



## indekiwi (Dec 23, 2008)

Hi Joolsey, check out the following thread.  It's worth calling around three or four of the pharmacies to get the best price.  I eventually went with the one in Peterborough and had the meds couriered to me.  They were very helpful.

Good luck!

PS sorry just realised I didn't put the thread connection in but fortunately someone much smarter than me has just done so!

A-M


----------



## H&amp;P (Feb 19, 2009)

Try this thread:-

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=9821.690


----------



## Joolsey (Apr 17, 2010)

Thanks for the information, I've started looking but have seen that they ask for the original prescription and I only have a scanned copy so have requested the original to be sent. Does anyone know if Spanish Prescriptions are acceptable as they're nothing like UK doctors issue.
I've read a couple of posts where doctors have issued prescriptions for the medication and the prescription charge is the only money paid, has anyone had experience of this? I'm going to try my doctor this morning although I do expect a no but if you don't ask.......


----------



## ♥JJ1♥ (Feb 11, 2006)

When I had treatment in Spain I bought some drugs there that were unavailbale here, and then went to a private cons here who transcribed them. I have heard that Ali in Shadwell has accepted Czech prescriptions
Good luck with your cycle
L x


----------

